# Comment vous faites ??????



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Je me pose un tas de questions .....    :mouais: 
Comment vous faites pour poster la nuit à 2 ou 3 H du mat... ??? Vous vivez la nuit ? Vous êtes insomniaques ? Vous bossez l'après-midi et vous vous levez à midi ?  
En fait, ça m'emmerde de savoir qu'on s'amuse sans moi pendant que je dors !!!!   :love: 
Alors ! comment vous faites ?????
 :love:


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2004)

Les fuseaux horraires tu connais ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Mais qui poste à 2h du mat ???


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Qu'on leur arrache les parties génitales !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on leur arrache les parties génitales !!



ca fait trop de bruit à 2h du mat


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Tu as raison !

Qu'on leur découpe les parties génitales !


----------



## FANREM (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ça m'emmerde de savoir qu'on s'amuse sans moi pendant que je dors !!!!



Remarque que ca m"étonnerait qu'un posteur à 2 H du matin le fasse par amusement
A mon avis, il se fait royalement chier, :rose:

Et comme le film de canal est fini, il a pas des tonnes de loisirs amusants a cette heure .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ca m"étonnerait qu'un posteur à 2 H du matin le fasse par amusement
> A mon avis, il se fait royalement chier, :rose:


C'est vrai que la seule fois ou j'ai posté à 3H du mat, c'était parce que j'avais la colique !!!
 :rateau:     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ca m"étonnerait qu'un posteur à 2 H du matin le fasse par amusement
> A mon avis, il se fait royalement chier, :rose:
> 
> Et comme le film de canal est fini, il a pas des tonnes de loisirs amusants a cette heure .


Aprés le film de canal, t'as plus de loisir, et la bite bleue...donc c'est l'angoisse !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés le film de canal, t'as plus de loisir, et la bite bleue



  ... quelle idée aussi de zipper un schtroumpf !!!!!! ...   :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la seule fois ou j'ai posté à 3H du mat, c'était parce que j'avais la colique !!!



Mon dieu....Vision épouvantable !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu....Vision épouvantable !


  "épouvantable" ... le mot est faible !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:    :love:

ps : en plus, y'avait plus de papier à la toilette ... mon bichon de poils s'en souvient encore !!!!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que les posteurs de "2h du mat" se demandent comment tu fais pour poster à 7h30


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que les posteurs de "2h du mat" se demandent comment tu fais pour poster à 7h30


Bien obligé !!!!   ... c'est l'heure où je prend ma garde près du MacGéCopter au cas où !!!!   :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien obligé !!!!   ... c'est l'heure où je prend ma garde près du MacGéCopter au cas où !!!!   :love:



Oui ben moi j'ai fait la mienne cette nuit  :sleep: Vais me coucher du coup


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> en plus, y'avait plus de papier à la toilette ...




Dis donc, toi ! Tu ne fréquenterais pas Robertav de cinq à sept ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Quelle horreur !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien obligé !!!!   ... c'est l'heure où je prend ma garde près du MacGéCopter au cas où !!!!   :love:



Avoue plutôt qu'à cette heure là, tu en profites pour aller subrepticement remplacer les maillots des filles rangés dans les vestiaires par d'autres, mais avec une taille inférieure !  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ca m"étonnerait qu'un posteur à 2 H du matin le fasse par amusement
> A mon avis, il se fait royalement chier, :rose:



Absolument pas  



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Et comme le film de canal est fini, il a pas des tonnes de loisirs amusants a cette heure .


je n'ai pas canal (ni le câble)  

En fait, quand on bosse la journée, il faut bien se trouver du temps de libre : en pratique, c'est après 10h du soir que ça commence à être tranquille et donc faut en profiter.

C'est pour ça que je ne me couche pas très tôt : ça varie suivant les périodes mais c'est vrai qu'actuellement c'est plutôt 2h-3h qu'avant. Et, pour rassurer TheBig   , je bosse à 8h (enfin 8h-8h15) tous les matins, et le réveil sonne généralement avant 6h30 (pour ma femme   ) car, vu que je suis prêt du boulot, je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de temps pour y aller (contrairement à TheBig).

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que ça fatigue un peu. Alors, où est le secret : la sieste    Tous les jours ou presque, je fais une mini-sieste à la maison qui me permet de bien récupérer et le week-end je traîne un peu plus au lit.   

Depuis mes (très) longues années de fac, j'ai pris l'habitude de ne pas me coucher très tôt et après une période "calme", ça a tendance à s'aggraver de nouveau. Ceci dit, par rapport au Gognol, je suis un couche-tôt.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avoue plutôt qu'à cette heure là, tu en profites pour aller subrepticement remplacer les maillots des filles rangés dans les vestiaires par d'autres, mais avec une taille inférieure !  :mouais:


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



C'est pas une réponse, ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Et ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une réponse, ça !


Euh ! je ne vais quand même pas leur dire en plus que je fragilise les coutures dans l'espoir que ça pète au moment ou elles s'y attendent le moins !!!!   :love: 
...c'est du boulot tout ça !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

Puisque j'entre un tout petit peu dans la catégorie visée, je dirai que je travaille en indépendant, chez moi, et qu'en ce moment je suis complètement charrette et dors 4 heures par nuit (plus une petite sieste-câlins vers midi ou vers 15 heures). je travaille chez moi, sur un mac (et même deux ou trois, dont un en perrmanence sur internet. 
Ce sont les servitudes du freelance qui ont d'irremplaçables compensations : quelqu'un l'a très bien dit il y a plus de 300 ans, c'est La Fontaine (le Loup et le chien).

Pour un travailleur de nuit, il est rassurant, voire réconfortant, d'apercevoir d'autres signes de vie et c'est peut-être le charme essentiel des grandes ville que cette vie qui ne s'arrête jamais. Quelle que soit l'heure à laquelle je sors sur mon balcon et je jette un coup d'½il à la rue et aux berges, il y a toujours quelqu'un qui passe.
Un forum qui n'est pas fermé, où l'un ou l'autre vient poster, c'est un peu pareil. ça fait plaisir.
Ce n'est qu'un aspect des choses, chacun vit à l'heure qu'il veut


J'ai des parents (70 ans) très dynamiques, et leur médecin les met toujours en garde contre l'excès de sommeil, plus néfaste à mesure que l'on avance en âge


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Association d'idée à 2 balles :

L'allusion à Canal me fait penser à cette étude sur l'impact du manque de sommeil sur les risques d'obésité


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Puisque j'entre un tout petit peu dans la catégorie visée, je dirai que je travaille en indépendant, chez moi, et qu'en ce moment je suis complètement charrette et dors 4 heures par nuit (plus une petite sieste-câlins vers midi ou vers 15 heures. je travaille chez moi, sur un mac (et même deux ou trois, dont un en perrmanence sur internet.
> Ce sont les servitudes du freelance qui ont d'irremplaçables compensations : quelqu'un l'a très bien dit il y a plus de 300 ans, c'est La Fontaine (le Loup et le chien).
> 
> Pour un travailleur de nuit, il est rassurant, voire réconfortant, d'apercevoir d'autres signes de vie et c'est peut-être le charme essentiel des grandes ville que cette vie qui ne s'arrête jamais. Quelle que soit l'heure à laquelle je sors sur mon balcon et jette un coup d'½il à la rue et aux berges, il y a toujours quelqu'un qui passe.
> ...


C'est pas chiant de bosser chez soi ???

Moi j'ai l'impression que les relations de travail sont importantes...je trouve ça cool de devoir partager ses journées avec des enfoirés, des gens biens, et des mous transparents, ça me manquerait si je l'avais pas.


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

ça ne veut pas dire qu'on n'a pas de relations de travail... quelle drôle d'idée. Simplement les contacts n'ont pas lieu sur ce terrain neutre qu'est un local de société.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai l'impression que les relations de travail sont importantes...je trouve ça cool de devoir partager ses journées avec des enfoirés, des gens biens, et des mous transparents, ça me manquerait si je l'avais pas.


Idem pour moi ..... je crois que j'aurais beaucoup de difficultés à bosser chez moi pour les mêmes raisons !  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

En fait, comme je suis flemmard, je pense que si je bossais chez moi, ben je ne bosserais pas beaucoup !!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! je ne vais quand même pas leur dire en plus que je fragilise les coutures dans l'espoir que ça pète au moment ou elles s'y attendent le moins !!!!   :love:
> ...c'est du boulot tout ça !!!!! :rateau:


En parlant de tenue , les filles se sont dit que tu avais besoin d'un nouveau short


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ça ?



ça, c'est une manoeuvre dilatoire


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Association d'idée à 2 balles :
> 
> L'allusion à Canal me fait penser à cette étude sur l'impact du manque de sommeil sur les risques d'obésité



Je ne suis pas le bon exemple pour l'étude


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de tenue, les filles se sont dit que tu avais besoin d'un nouveau short


   Tu rigoles là ! ... avec ce genre de short, j'ai même pas assez de tissu que pour mettre une fesse dedans !!!!!!   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est une manoeuvre dilatoire



Oui  même sûrement d'esclaffement notoire 




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu rigoles là ! ... avec ce genre de short, j'ai même pas assez de tissu que pour mettre une fesse dedans !!!!!!   :love:



Surtout qu'à priori, c'est fait pour cacher autre chose qu'une fesse même avec une courbe parfaite


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, comme je suis flemmard, je pense que si je bossais chez moi, ben je ne bosserais pas beaucoup !!!! :rateau:


pareil..

mais faut pas le dire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'à priori, c'est fait pour cacher autre chose


Alors ça va .... !!!!   ... peut même rétrécir au lavage, je suis paré !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça va .... !!!!   ... peut même rétrécir au lavage, je suis paré !!!!! :rateau:



Un rien l'habille :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "épouvantable" ... le mot est faible !!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:    :love:
> 
> ps : en plus, y'avait plus de papier à la toilette ... mon bichon de poils s'en souvient encore !!!!! :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est une manoeuvre dilatoire



Pourtant tu as dit que tu n'étais pas le bon exemple pour l'étude


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un rien l'habille :love:


   ... c'est exactement ça Tibo !!!!! ...  
ps : ma femme demande de rajouter qu'un "moins que rien" ça irait aussi !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant tu as dit que tu n'étais pas le bon exemple pour l'étude



Moi je n'utilise que   ou     , jamais    

   

Qu'est-ce que je disais !   

Sinon, bosser à la maison, pas trop mon genre non plus (sauf si c'est pour le plaisir d'étudier quelque chose).


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est exactement ça Tibo !!!!! ...
> ps : ma femme demande de rajouter qu'un "moins que rien" ça irait aussi !!!!!



D'ailleurs, je me suis laissé dire que TheBig avait du demander des explications quand il lisait les trois mousquetaires et autres romans, il ne comprenait pas l'expression "habillé de pied en cap". Vu qu'il ne voyait pas de cap, il voulait à toutes forces mettre "de pied en cape" et croyait que D'Artagnan c'était Zorro.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je me suis laissé dire que TheBig avait du demander des explications quand il lisait les trois mousquetaires et autres romans, il ne comprenait pas l'expression "habillé de pied en cap". Vu qu'il ne voyait pas de cap, il voulait à toutes forces mettre "de pied en cape" et croyait que D'Artagnan c'était Zorro.



C'est vrai qu'il peut y avoir confusion vu qu'ils ont bien un fleuret commun, à défaut d'un fourreau pour l'épée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je me suis laissé dire que TheBig avait du demander des explications quand il lisait les trois mousquetaires et autres romans, il ne comprenait pas l'expression "habillé de pied en cap". Vu qu'il ne voyait pas de cap, il voulait à toutes forces mettre "de pied en cape" et croyait que D'Artagnan c'était Zorro.


Euh ! Luc ! ... ça m'a l'air "de la bonne" !!!!! ... ça te dérange pas de fumer comme ça tout seul dans ton coin ???? Egoïste !!!    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Quand on était gamins, on adorait les romans de cape et d'épée et on jouait aux mousquetaires !!!!!!
On se teignait la zigounette en vert, on se mettait en grappe et ça donnait : "La botte de noeuds verts" !!!! Arfffffffffffffff !!!!!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand on était gamins, on adorait les romans de cape et d'épée et on jouait aux mousquetaires !!!!!!
> On se teignait la zigounette en vert, on se mettait en grappe et ça donnait : "La botte de noeuds verts" !!!! Arfffffffffffffff !!!!!! :love:



D'ailleurs le coq, la harde de hase accrochées à leurs esses manquant de s'en étouffer, s'en souviennent encore tellement ils en avaient rougit jusqu'au front  Et puis faire un coup de jarnac avec un tel équipement il fallait le faire quand même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

...et avec la phrase célèbre : "Si tu ne viens pas à Lagardère, Lagardère iratatouille !" ...   :love: 
ps : quelle époque !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et avec la phrase célèbre : "Si tu ne viens pas à Lagardère, Lagardère iratatouille !" ...   :love:
> ps : quelle époque !!!!



 :rose: iratatouillette  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

En plus, ils savaient vivre à cette époque ... une offense, et hop, témoins et duel à l'aube sur le pré !!!!!  
Si ça existait encore, y'aurait plus grand monde sur MacGé !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  et sonny ferait office de passoire dans la cuisine !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ils savaient vivre à cette époque ... une offense, et hop, témoins et duel à l'aube sur le pré !!!!!
> Si ça existait encore, y'aurait plus grand monde sur MacGé !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  et sonny ferait office de passoire dans la cuisine !!!!!



je relis de temps en temps les Pardaillan : ah, la belle Fausta. Comme disait TheBig, des regrets dans la voix, c'était le bon temps celui des longues râpes hier (et pour abraser, le pied)


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ils savaient vivre à cette époque ... une offense, et hop, témoins et duel à l'aube sur le pré !!!!!
> Si ça existait encore, y'aurait plus grand monde sur MacGé !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  et sonny ferait office de passoire dans la cuisine !!!!!



Là je trouve que tu exagères, Sonny en égouttoir à nouilles   :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> sonny ferait office de passoire dans la cuisine !!!!!



Sonny dans le rôle de l'infâme Gonzague  , je l'y vois tout à fait. Et je le verrais bien ressembler à Lucchini dans le bossu de De Broca (excellent film dans ce genre d'ailleurs).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

En parlant de "duel", saviez-vous que dans certaines universités allemandes (notamment Nuremberg), le duel à l'épée est encore pratiqué en certaines occasions par les étudiants faisant partie de la noblesse ?????  
Un jour, j'ai eu "l'honneur" (  ) d'assister à ce genre d'événement (je ne pouvais vraiment pas faire autrement !) et c'est réellement impressionnant ... le duel est pratiqué "au premier sang" et, heureusement, compte tenu de l'habileté des participants, les accidents sont extrêmement rares ... j'en garde un sentiment bien mitigé !!!!!  

Mais revenons sur MacGé pour rappeler à certains que : "celui qui manie les pets, périra par les pets !!!!!" ... alors faisez gaffe !!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Luc ! ... ça m'a l'air "de la bonne" !!!!! ... ça te dérange pas de fumer comme ça tout seul dans ton coin ???? Egoïste !!!    :love:



Même pas besoin d'herbe : c'est le neurone qui exsude naturellement de quoi décoller : ça doit être un gène qui a muté.   Comme quoi, là ou il y a du gène, il peut y avoir du plaisir


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais revenons sur MacGé pour rappeler à certains que : "celui qui manie les pets, périra par les pets !!!!!" ... alors faisez gaffe !!!!!   :love:  :love:



Tu vas pas te faire des amis du côté de Castelnaudary, ThBig : tu veux leur casser la baraque ou quoi ? il faut qu'ils le vendent leur cassoulet !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas te faire des amis du côté de Castelnaudary, ThBig : tu veux leur casser la baraque ou quoi ? il faut qu'ils le vendent leur cassoulet !


Comme dirait un de mes bons amis : "un cassoulet de derrière les fayots !!!"


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

On s'éloigne pas un peu du sujet des fois?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On s'éloigne pas un peu du sujet des fois?


   ... Quel sujet ??????   
Ah oui ... !!! mais en fait c'était une excuse pour blablater de tout et de rien !!!!!!!   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quel sujet ??????
> Ah oui ... !!! mais en fait c'était une excuse pour blablater de tout et de rien !!!!!!!   :rateau:  :love:



On va se cotiser pour t'acheter le chapeau de Blablatus (à droite) pour aller avec les bottes de neuf verts.


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On s'éloigne pas un peu du sujet des fois?



C'est encore ze Lebo qui fout la zone ?! Bon, je le bannis !   
Au moins il bossera au lieu de poster des horreurs ! 







(Madame Lebowsky, n'oubliez pas mon chèque, comme convenu).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore ze Lebo qui fout la zone ?! Bon, je le bannis !


N'oublie pas que je suis d'assez grande taille et que le banni long file sur le côté !!! Vise juste alors !!!!!     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore ze Lebo qui fout la zone ?! Bon, je le bannis !
> Au moins il bossera au lieu de poster des horreurs !


 Enfin un modo burné dans cet établissement de lopettes gnagnateuses! C'est sonny qui va etre content


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un modo burné dans cet établissement de lopettes gnagnateuses! C'est sonny qui va etre content



Quelqu'un a laissé quelque chose sur le feu ?  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait un de mes bons amis : "un cassoulet de derrière les fayots !!!"



Fais péter ! c'est l'heure.


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On s'éloigne pas un peu du sujet des fois?



Toi qui dois bien connaître les routes d'Auvergne, tu n'es pas sans savoir que le chemin le plus court pour aller d'un point à un autre n'est pas forcément la ligne droite. Et puis, la vie sans courbes, ce serait dommage, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> le chemin le plus court pour aller d'un point à un autre n'est pas forcément la ligne droite.


 Sauf si les deux points sont bien allignés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, la vie sans courbes, ce serait dommage, non ?


Tu l'as dit !!!!!!   





  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !!!!!!
> 
> :love:


 C'est vrai que vu sous cet angle on peut préférer les courbes   :love:


----------



## FANREM (14 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que vu sous cet angle on peut préférer les courbes   :love:



Et puis, si on se contente tout le temps d'aller au plus court d'un point a un autre, on doit sacrément s'emmerder. Il y a souvent tellement de choses a voir au détour d'un petit chemin...  :love: 

Quant aux courbes je les imaginais exactement comme ca. Ca peut etre autrement ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, si on se contente tout le temps d'aller au plus court d'un point a un autre, on doit sacrément s'emmerder. Il y a souvent tellement de choses a voir au détour d'un petit chemin...  :love:
> 
> Quant aux courbes je les imaginais exactement comme ca. Ca peut etre autrement ?




Apparemment


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bof, pas terrible


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, pas terrible



Ça dépend de quel point de vue on se place


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend de quel point de vue on se place



Effectivement de face c'est peut être mieux de que profil. C'est un point de vue qui se défend


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement de face c'est peut être mieux de que profil. C'est un point de vue qui se défend



Ce n'était pas de ce point de vu que je parlais mais si tu préfères le voir comme ça .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment


   .... Bwêêêrkkk ...!!!  
 :love:

C'est le genre de photo qui ne me fait nichon ni froid !!!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas de ce point de vu que je parlais mais si tu préfères le voir comme ça .



Dans cette optique je préfère son alter ego féminin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas de ce point de vu que je parlais mais si tu préfères le voir comme ça .



c'est tout vu     :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

{mode cafteur on} ... Euh ! Amok ! y'a Tibo qui poste des photos déplacées dans le thread !!! :rose:  :rose:  {mode cafteur off}


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> {mode cafteur on} ... Euh ! Amok ! y'a Tibo qui poste des photos déplacées dans le thread !!! :rose:  :rose:  {mode cafteur off}



Effectivement ce n'est pas le bon thread il faut les déplacer dans OS X


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> {mode cafteur on} ... Euh ! Amok ! y'a Tibo qui poste des photos déplacées dans le thread !!! :rose:  :rose:  {mode cafteur off}



Évidemment que tu prèfères les porte-jarretelles aux porte-manteaux, j'avais bien compris   :rose:     :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment que tu prèfères les porte-jarretelles aux porte-manteaux j'avais bien compris    :rose:     :mouais:  :rose:


Euh ! moi je veux bien servir de porte-manteaux, mais en été seulement et pour du pas trop lourd !!! :rose:     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! moi je veux bien servir de porte-manteaux, mais en été seulement et pour du pas trop lourd !!! :rose:     :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Tu sais que Pif Gadget est ressorti. C'est vraiment rigolo en plus il y a le gadget pour faire mumuse


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Note à moi-même : 

Rappeller à Thebig (toujours prompt à la recherche du corps perdu de tout ce qui porte des poils comme un bichon, un Kernel ou une Panic)  que  L'Amok ne semble pas se siffler comme un bichon de poil et ne s'attire pas avec un petit sucre. Il faut moultes procédures d'appellations contrôlées


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que Pif Gadget est ressorti. C'est vraiment rigolo en plus il y a le gadget pour faire mumuse



tout à fait de mon niveau   je cours l'acheter  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait de mon niveau   je cours l'acheter  :rateau:



Prends des Carambar également c'est mauvais pour les dents mais les blagues sont d'une rare efficacité en société


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note à moi-même :
> 
> Rappeller à Thebig (toujours prompt à la recherche du corps perdu de tout ce qui porte des poils comme un bichon, un Kernel ou une Panic)  que  L'Amok ne semble pas se siffler comme un bichon de poil et ne s'attire pas avec un petit sucre. Il faut moultes procédures d'appellations contrôlées



c'est donc auprès de toi qu'il faut déposer (en trois exemplaires originaux) les demandes d'entrevue auprès de Sa Majesté


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Il est quand même fort Thebig, 

Il crée un sujet ce matin, dans lequel il n'y a rien à dire et hop en quelques heures... 5 pages!!!!

Très fort ce type quand même.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est quand même fort Thebig,
> 
> Il crée un sujet ce matin, dans lequel il n'y a rien à dire et hop en quelques heures... 5 pages!!!!
> 
> Très fort ce type quand même.



Ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde. Prenons ton cas : tu crées un sujet, quasiment personne ne propose de réponses crédibles ou elles ne te satisfont pas et en coséquence tu es obligé de te répondre et de monologuer. Ed, tu es mûr pour les monologues du vagin


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est quand même fort Thebig,
> 
> Il crée un sujet ce matin, dans lequel il n'y a rien à dire et hop en quelques heures... 5 pages!!!!
> 
> Très fort ce type quand même.


 Et encore, les insomniaques ne sont pas encore tous passés !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed, tu es mûr pour les monologues du vagin



Tu es sûr ?   :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde. Prenons ton cas : tu crées un sujet, quasiment personne ne propose de réponses crédibles ou elles ne te satisfont pas et en coséquence tu es obligé de te répondre et de monologuer. Ed, tu es mûr pour les monologues du vagin


 :mouais:

Et oui, mais c'est ça quand on poste sur les forums techniques...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ?   :mouais:



Pour le monologues c'est sûr, pour le reste je doute à moins qu'il n'entre dans sa période de X-efficiency


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, les insomniaques ne sont pas encore tous passés !


Je parie que demain matin, avec la foule des noctambules, on en sera bien à 15 pages !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, les insomniaques ne sont pas encore tous passés !



ne t'endors pas   

on y pense    :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est quand même fort Thebig,
> Il crée un sujet ce matin, dans lequel il n'y a rien à dire et hop en quelques heures... 5 pages!!!!
> Très fort ce type quand même.


     ... c'est l'effet "nasique" (rien que pour toi, mon bebert !!!! :love: ) !!!!!
Quand les gens vont au zoo, ils se précipitent tous pour zieuter les nasiques, ces singes à l'appendice encombrant qui font tant rire les enfants ...  
Ici c'est pareil, sauf qu'on ne stationne pas devant une cage bourrée de nasiques, mais devant un thread bourré de nases !!!!!  ... c'est la curiosité qui attire la foule ... rien de plus !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: 


The nasique dans toute sa splendeur :


----------



## Nephou (14 Décembre 2004)

je crois qu'il manquait le nase "pire rateur" à ce fil...

ben voilà c'est réparé :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

J'allais dire que j'étais assez dubitatif devant le succès immérité de ce thread.....mais j'hésite toujours à utiliser ce mot ... "dubitatif" de peur que certains (ou certaines) ne me reprennent en disant : "on ne dit pas dubitatif, mais de la bite avec des poils" ...    
Je vous connais hein !!!!!! :rateau:    :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "on ne dit pas dubitatif, mais de la bite avec des poils"


 Nan, on dit éjaculateur précoce


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire que j'étais assez dubitatif devant le succès immérité de ce thread.....mais j'hésite toujours à utiliser ce mot ... "dubitatif" de peur que certains (ou certaines) ne me reprennent en disant : "on ne dit pas dubitatif, mais de la bite avec des poils" ...
> Je vous connais hein !!!!!! :rateau:    :love:  :love:


 
 C'est juste de l'amour... avec du poil autour :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> {mode cafteur on} ... Euh ! Amok ! y'a Tibo qui poste des photos déplacées dans le thread !!! :rose:  :rose:  {mode cafteur off}



J'interviens immédiatement ! D'autant que si l'image que tu as toi même postée est -cela ne fait aucun doute- d'une recherche graphique, d'une maitrise technique évidente, tout ceci dans une louable volonté d'élever la conscience artistique (et le reste) du lecteur, celle de Tibo est d'une vulgarité sans nom.


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ce n'est pas le bon thread il faut les déplacer dans OS X


 
 On cherche un petit ban de quelques jours ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'interviens immédiatement ! D'autant que si l'image que tu as toi même postée est -cela ne fait aucun doute- d'une recherche graphique, d'une maitrise technique évidente, tout ceci dans une louable volonté d'élever la conscience artistique (et le reste) du lecteur, celle de Tibo est d'une vulgarité sans nom.



Je crois que c'est parce que nous ne plaçons pas la vulgarité au même endroit


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

Ah, cette discussion atteint enfin les fondements même de la chose !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, cette discussion atteint enfin les fondements même de la chose !



C'est vrai qu'ailleurs on a déjà eu droit à des photos fondamentales  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On cherche un petit ban de quelques jours ? :mouais:



Un ban ? Je ne pense pas devoir particulièrement mériter des couronnes de lauriers et des applaudissements mais si Sa Majesté désirent convoqués ses vassaux pour rendre la justice et me mettre au ban de Macgeneration pour l'ensemble de mon oeuvre alors j'assumerai pleinement cette rupture


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un ban ? Je ne pense pas devoir particulièrement mériter des couronnes de lauriers et des applaudissements mais si Sa Majesté désirent convoqués ses vassaux pour rendre la justice et me mettre au ban de Macgeneration pour l'ensemble de mon oeuvre alors j'assumerai pleinement cette rupture



Ne confonds pas tout Pitchfork : le roi, c'est moi. Quand tu t'adresses à Rezba tu dis "votre excellence", vu qu'il est violet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un ban ? Je ne pense pas devoir particulièrement mériter des couronnes de lauriers et des applaudissements mais si Sa Majesté désirent convoqués ses vassaux pour rendre la justice et me mettre au ban de Macgeneration pour l'ensemble de mon oeuvre alors j'assumerai pleinement cette rupture



Les joies de la borderline et pas celles du bazar en ligne voilà toute la quintessence de Macgénération


----------



## macelene (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne confonds pas tout Pitchfork : le roi, c'est moi. Quand tu t'adresses à Rezba tu dis "votre excellence", vu qu'il est violet.






C'est comme ça...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne confonds pas tout Pitchfork : le roi, c'est moi. Quand tu t'adresses à Rezba tu dis "votre excellence", vu qu'il est violet.



Ma confusion entre Vos Eminence et Majesté s'explique par le fait relativement rare qu'un cardinal convoque ses vassaux, s'agissant davantage d'une prérogative du suzerain.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les joies de la borderline et pas celles du bazar en ligne voilà toute la quintessence de Macgénération



oui, mais il ne faut tout de même pas laisser dépasser son bazar de la ligne...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose un tas de questions .....    :mouais:
> Comment vous faites pour poster la nuit à 2 ou 3 H du mat... ??? Vous vivez la nuit ? Vous êtes insomniaques ? Vous bossez l'après-midi et vous vous levez à midi ?
> En fait, ça m'emmerde de savoir qu'on s'amuse sans moi pendant que je dors !!!!   :love:
> Alors ! comment vous faites ?????
> ...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne confonds pas tout Pitchfork : le roi, c'est moi. Quand tu t'adresses à Rezba tu dis "votre excellence", vu qu'il est violet.



l'excellence baise  * t'il le roi ?































 * la main


----------



## poildep (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * la main


Tu risques de la prendre dans la face.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'excellence baise  * t'il le roi ?


tu crois que c'est pourquoi le "violet" ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2004)

bon ok double-post


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

pour le post de macinside

 ça me rappelle un avocat (je ne sais plus lequel) qui avait dit au président du tribunal :

   "Je ne suis pas aussi bête que le président" (une pause, il boit un verre d'eau)













































   voudrait le faire croire...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu risques de la prendre dans la face.



c'est mon père, qu'il essaie et je dénonce aux flics


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que c'est pourquoi le "violet" ?



pour faire du tricot ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu t'adresses à Rezba tu dis "votre excellence", vu qu'il est violet.



faut lui baiser la crosse ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que c'est pourquoi le "violet" ?


  

Un post fin de SM, faut le noter


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> thebiglebowsky a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je suis nouveau, c'était quoi ta doublure?



tu veux avoir mal aux fesses ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux avoir mal aux fesses ?


 Bon, bah je sais pas trop quoi dire là...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah je sais pas trop quoi dire là...



Ed il n'y a pas 36 réponses : a priori c'est oui ou non


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed il n'y a pas 36 réponses : a priori c'est oui ou non


 Ben, t'es pas banni toi? Damned!


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ed il n'y a pas 36 réponses : a priori c'est oui ou non



tu veux ou tu veux pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux ou tu veux pas ?


 Mackie... Comment dire, 







Je ne suis pas un hamster!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

La réponse est donc non, mais merci.


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mackie... Comment dire,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu baisse ton pantalon et ça va aller tout seul  il arrive


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben, t'es pas banni toi? Damned!



J'aime bien Autobahn de Kraftwerk   J'ai bon


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu baisse ton pantalon et ça va aller tout seul  il arrive


 Et c'est un modo...


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, je ne l'ai pas dit, je l'ai suggéré. C'est toi qui l'a dit "clairement". (Il faut savoir être hypocrite   )


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

voilà Je suis là, c'est la nuit, je poste dans le traddada de TheBigounet :love:
en fait c'est mon plus grand moment de calme de mes 24 heures...


On peut faire ce que l'on veut là...


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites pour poster la nuit à 2 ou 3 H du mat... ???


Comme ça.  

    :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça.
> 
> :love:



kif kif bouricot kif kif        :love: Bigounet


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> kif kif bouricot kif kif        :love: Bigounet


Ben, disons qu'en état de somnanbulisme, c'est nettement, mais très nettement plus dur  :mouais:     :rateau: 

Quoi que quand je vois certaines réponse du Mackie, je me demande s'il ne devrait pas essayer  ​


----------



## Dedalus (15 Décembre 2004)

Oui, il faut défendre les libertés des users de la nuit,     Unissons-nous !
Il me semble avoir perçu au début de de thread quelques dérives stalino-jdanoviennes : ben oui, comme quoi celui qui poste à 2 ou 3 heures du matin ne peut être qu'un oisif qui s'ennuie à mort, un malade insomniaque, un refoulé sûrement, un mal baisé-mal-baisant probablement.... Encore un petit effort et il est bon pour l'asile psychiatrique    
eh bien bandes de diurnes, vous ignorez une des délices les plus requinquantes des nocturnes, le dodo-câlin du plein après-midi, quand les autres bossent et que rien qu'à les imaginer on en a des frissons d'aise 
Y'avait une jolie chanson là-dessus, Gréco, je crois bien : Le régiment qui passe


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose un tas de questions .....    :mouais:
> Comment vous faites pour poster la nuit à 2 ou 3 H du mat... ??? Vous vivez la nuit ? Vous êtes insomniaques ? Vous bossez l'après-midi et vous vous levez à midi ?
> En fait, ça m'emmerde de savoir qu'on s'amuse sans moi pendant que je dors !!!!   :love:
> Alors ! comment vous faites ?????
> :love:


Bonjour TheBig

Et comment font-ils tous ceux qui postent

pendant qu'ils sont au boulot ???      :hein: ???

Et ceux qui bossent
pendant qu'ils postent ???


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour TheBig
> 
> Et comment font-ils tous ceux qui postent
> 
> ...



mais que font-ils donc tous ces posteurs dans la journée ??? :mouais: 

Allez au boulot  non mais des fois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais que font-ils donc tous ces posteurs dans la journée ??? :mouais:
> 
> Allez au boulot  non mais des fois.



Ils ont des capacités cérébrales napoléoniennes. Ce n'est pas si rare que ça en fin de compte et c'est tellement pratique


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont des capacités cérébrales napoléoniennes. Ce n'est pas si rare que ça en fin de compte et c'est tellement pratique


Sacré Napo !

Sacré Léon !

C'est vrai que les capacérénapo
ne sont pas rares, encore faut-il
les utiliser à Bonnet-Sciant et
avec Parsimoni.


( D'accord c'est du réchauffé mais
ça convient au temps qu'il fait )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez au boulot  non mais des fois.



ça va pas, non ?   
on a déjà donné  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas, non ?
> on a déjà donné  :rateau:


Et beaucoup donné !!!

Certains disent qu'on a les neurones
affaiblis, ramollis, gelés, macdonifiés,
ratatinés, télévisés, modonifiés,
non, non et non.

Refroidis, oui.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas, non ?
> on a déjà donné  :rateau:



Oui mais pas à moi


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis gouré de tradada !!


Voilà ce que c'est de bosser comme un ...  comme un ... je ne sais quoi !


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pas à moi


T'en as pas besoin.

Et puis d'abord on ne réclame pas !


----------



## Dedalus (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose un tas de questions .....    :mouais:
> En fait, ça m'emmerde de savoir qu'on s'amuse sans moi pendant que je dors !!!!   :love:
> Alors ! comment vous faites ?????
> :love:



Quand j'étais petit je ressentais exactement la même chose. Alors je me cachais sous la table (la nappe me dissimulait) dans l'espoir que les grandes personnes oublieraient de m'envoyer au lit... Naturellement, elles n'oubliaient pas..........

Jusqu'au jour où ça a marché ! On m'a oublié sous la table (du moins jusqu'à plus d'heure au moins 10 heures du soir     ) Et là j'ai découvert ce que les grandes personnes disaient quand je n'étais pas là !

Voilà, je te donne une recette, à toi de trouver la bonne table


----------

